# G&L Rampage jerry Cantrell



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well i've always wanted a rampage, and now JC of Alice in Chains has his own Signature, and Tribute models!
But since the sigs are 3K+ i am looking at a Tribute.
Does anyone have any experience with the Tribute Series by G&L? I've heard mixed reviews on this stuff. 
Also, does anyone know where i can go try one out? no one nearby in mississauga i believe has one...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Check Gear in Oakville, they had some G&L's last time through but don't know which models.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I like the Rampage... allways have. I would really like to try out the Cantrell Signature... after all he is one of my favorite players.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Those are such cool looking guitars. I was drooling over them when I saw a review in one of the guitar mags.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I like the Rampage... allways have. I would really like to try out the Cantrell Signature... after all he is one of my favorite players.


Yeah - me too, on both counts. This axe is on my short list when I get around to replacing my old '96 RG270DX. I'd like to play one first - hard to find one locally.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Emohawk said:


> Yeah - me too, on both counts. This axe is on my short list when I get around to replacing my old '96 RG270DX. I'd like to play one first - hard to find one locally.


Ditto. Very nice axe. Haven't heard Cantrell in a while, though. Saw him live once back in 1997 and he put on a great show!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My friend has a Fender custom shop strat from the shred era that is essentially this guitar. It works well, plays nice, etc., but it really lacks versatility, and I totally miss having a tone knob when I play it. That said, I really like the look of this G&L.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

hollowbody... have you heard the latest AIC... Black Gives Way to Blue... just my opinion but I believe it's one of thier best cd's to date. I've spun that disk and am still spinning it more than any other disk in the past 15 years.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

G&L Distributors lists several dealers near you.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Music Centre Canada is a Dealer but I called them a few weeks back and they said none in so far... I'm on the waiting list.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

In reply to the Strat comparisons, the Rampages have a longer body on them and few other specs that make them feel unique.

I agree with the comment above about AIC's last album. It was really under the radar, but a great album. It shows you how much that band revolves/revolved around Cantrell.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

found this thread on the Hamer forum:

Got A Couple Of Tribute Cantrell's In... - Hamer Fan Club Message Center


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Was gassing for one of these for some time but picked up a G&L Legacy special instead!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

twoonie2 said:


> Was gassing for one of these for some time but picked up a G&L Legacy special instead!


...i've had a legacy for several years. ultra low maintenance, and probably the most luxurious tone of all the guitars i own.

-dh


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is that a Kahler trem on it?
Not a fan.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Ditto. Very nice axe. Haven't heard Cantrell in a while, though. Saw him live once back in 1997 and he put on a great show!


Saw AIC on Mar17 at the Sound Academy in Toronto.What a show!
Wasnt a huge fan of AIC back in the day but I bought Blue gives way to Black and I love it.
One of my favourite discs in years.Love Jerry Cantrell's playing and now the Rampage is high on my list of next guitars.
If anyone gets a chance to see these guys live dont pass it up.Made a fan of me!


----------

